# Registration and insurance



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

As you may have read i've had some fun getting insurance today. But another issue has popped up so i thought i'd put it in another post.

Meant to be picking my car up next weekend, but the garage need an insurance cover note to register the car with the DVLA and get a number plate. The garage said that i can get the car insure on the chassis number alone. Now the insurance company i plan to use say they can't do this with a number plate, because they have to put my details and the cars on some goverment register within 7 day, and if they don't they will get fined and so are not prepare to risk it.

So i appears i'm a bit stuck unless the garage agrees to register the car to them, but then that add an extra owner to the car.

I hope you understand my problem, any ideas?  

Ali


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

any car can be driven with no plates to and from an mot prior to being registered. (must be insured)

then register it yourself as long as you have the import papers showing vat paid and Japanese log book UK Mot and insurance you have the lot, I have just done it.

it can be insured on a vin number for a 14 day cover note, A plan do it no probs.

if you are unsure phone the dvla they are very helpfull and will send you all the forms, if you don't understand them then phone again and they will go through everything.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You shouldn't need insurance to register a car, only to tax it


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

you need insurance to tax a car,

when it is registered, that is to put it on the road, hence tax and insurance.

I have done all this in December 2007.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

myline, i'm confused.
i know that insurance is need to tax a car, but why is insurance need to register the car with the DVLA and get a number plate?

The garage i'm buying the car from is sorted out all the paper work, I didn't import the car myself. It was already in the country when I bought it. but its not been registered or mot'd yet.

So A-plan can do a cover note with the chassis number. Well thats a sod because they were unable to insure me due to my age. The insurance company i was talking about said that most companys will not be able to do insurance with chassis number now.

Ali


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

the DVLA do not give you the option to SORN your car, therefore they presume it will be used on the road, thus when you register it, that's 50 quid, plus a tax disc 99 or 180 quid thus insurance is needed, or to be blunt it is needed cos they want to see it's insured!

the garage you are buying the car from COULD sell you the car for you to register, either way they should mot it, if they won't why not??

I can tell you why, it needs money spent on it, they all do.
I have imported 2 Skylines and 1 Subaru and they all need stuff done.
Fog light, delimit and convert to mph (not needed for the mot but needed to drive through speed cameras) the tyres may be shagged so will the brakes and that's for starters.
If they won't mot it and you still want it ask for ALL the paperwork and book it into a decent garage for an mot, you can drive it there with no plates, it IS legal. If you use a GOOD garage they should let you leave it there untill all the work you need done is complete.

your insurance company are being twattish, they can issue a cover note on a vin number with all your other details, if they don't ask for proof in writing of this law that forbids it, I did it 6 weeks ago.

good luck, sounds like you need it.

your insurance company will need the car to have a cat1 alarm.

BING WAKE UP ME!! I fogot how can your garage register the car without an mot???


----------

